# New holiday in November



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Martyr's Day

Martyrsâ€™ Day holiday announced in UAE | GulfNews.com

Monday 30 November.

We're already scheduled to have National Day on 2 and 3 December. 

Will be an interesting week 

Book your trips now. I'll race you to the Maldives.


----------



## nidserz (Sep 23, 2013)

Working in a school, sucks at this moment because I can't book off Dec 1st. Would have made for a really nice holiday!

And given for us. We are off Nov 26 (Thursday for American Thanksgiving), Work on Nov 29. Off Nov 30. Work Dec 1. Off Dec 2-5.  Enjoy your trip!


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

great that's my last day of my notice!

Is this a yearly thing, or just a one off.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

And next Thursday (a week today) is also some religious holiday too, possibly a dry night....


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

thursday night itself wont be dry, wednesday night to thursday evening will be dry...


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> And next Thursday (a week today) is also some religious holiday too, possibly a dry night....


day off work?


----------



## SomewhatIrked (Oct 1, 2015)

iggles said:


> day off work?


Yup. I had no idea about it until yesterday. It made my day.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Galeanor said:


> *Hello every body*


Hi, Dr Nick


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

TallyHo said:


> Martyr's Day
> 
> Martyrs’ Day holiday announced in UAE | GulfNews.com
> 
> ...


Oh damn! Tallyho...take me with! :kiss:


----------



## Jubmasterflex (Apr 2, 2013)

Apologies for the side tracking, but does anyone know if next Thursday (Awal Muharram) is a national holiday?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Believe it is yes, but who knows really..


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Racing_Goats said:


> Believe it is yes, but who knows really..


It's the Hijri new year but the day hasn't been confirmed yet. Also, I don't think 3rd December is a day off for private sector. I'm wondering if the National Day holiday will be moved again like it was a couple of years ago.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

My British head cannot comprehend issuing important dates out couple of days before hand. 

Like, i wanna plan my shizzle.


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> It's the Hijri new year but the day hasn't been confirmed yet. Also, I don't think 3rd December is a day off for private sector. I'm wondering if the National Day holiday will be moved again like it was a couple of years ago.


If I am not wrong, the announcement will be made on Monday or Tuesday for the Hijri new year holiday as it depends on Moon sighting.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

It's amazing how the human race has evolved to invent technology that will predict the path of the moon over millennia ... but the powers that be can't predict the path of the moon for 7 days.

Are we off work on Thursday or not? That's all we want to know.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> It's amazing how the human race has evolved to invent technology that will predict the path of the moon over millennia ... but the powers that be can't predict the path of the moon for 7 days.
> 
> Are we off work on Thursday or not? That's all we want to know.


Now my lack of knowledge might show here.

But i think they do it by visual moon sighting, even though they have the technology they wan't to keep to how they traditionally have always done "moon sightings"

My opinion is actually, how can you run a country not knowing when your days off gonna be. The British in side of me wants to plan my holiday for Septembers Eid. But I just can't.


----------



## Dave-o (Aug 23, 2015)

You would think they'd be on top of it well in advance for the banking and trading systems, for companies to factor in how many days of lost time on projects and for Iggles to book his 18-30s weekender in Magaluf.


----------



## Yussif (Jul 27, 2015)

Well just heard my boss say 4 day week, so I'll take that as gospel!


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Media in old public holidays 2015 calendar says public and private sector may expect long weekend - even if the day itself is Wednesday there is precedent to call the Thursday as the holiday.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Dave-o said:


> You would think they'd be on top of it well in advance for the banking and trading systems, for companies to factor in how many days of lost time on projects and for Iggles to book his 18-30s weekender in Magaluf.


Never in my life have I a) gone to Magaluf b) been to an 18-30's

I was thinking more of the lines of tropical paradise!


----------



## T'challa_Udaku (Nov 14, 2014)

iggles said:


> Never in my life have I a) gone to Magaluf b) been to an 18-30's
> 
> I was thinking more of the lines of tropical paradise!


Be proud iggles. We are the many few who made it through adulthood without visiting shagaluf or even doing an 18-30s


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Officially Announced !!!

15th October, Thursday, is a holiday for Govt and Pvt sector. Gulfnews.com


----------



## strange.annie (Aug 7, 2015)

There goes another IOU day for me....thanks for the confirmation...wasn't checking the news lately...


----------

